# touch drill (aeronautics)



## olivinha

Hello, Smart People!

Does anyone know what a *touch drill* is in the aeronautical world? 
And how to say it in Spanish?
Here is the context, with which I am working:
The operator should ensure that practical training includes *touch-drills* by each crew member for opening normal and emergency exits for passenger evacuation.
Here is my attempt:
El operador debe asegurar que el entrenamiento práctico incluya *simulacros de tacto/toque* por cada miembro de la tripulación para abrir las salidas normales y de emergencia para la evacuación de los pasajeros.
(sounds awful, I know... )

Thanks in advance for your help.
O


----------



## rholt

I want to call them, "*simulacros de tocar"
*but that's just my feeling.


----------



## olivinha

Hi, Richard!
"Simulacros de tocar"? Ok, I'll look that up and see what I find.
Thanks for your suggestion.
O


----------



## psicutrinius

Mira en deportes. Se las trae, la frasecita (por lo menos para traducir)


----------



## olivinha

Buenas.
He mirado en deportes y encontre':
"taladro en el tacto"


----------



## psicutrinius

Mira aquí:

http://www.google.es/search?q="touc...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## olivinha

Hola.
Ahi' tb traducen drill como "taladro," adema's es un site de deportes, no creo que tenga mucho que ver.
Thanks anyway. 
O


----------



## psicutrinius

Lo que ocurre es que es la primera vez que veo "touch drill", y si bien un "drill" (además de un taladro, claro) es un ejercicio de entrenamiento (como los "drill parade" de los militares, o los "fire drills" de los bomberos), el "touch" no lo entiendo por ninguna parte.

Evidentemente, el "drill", aquí, tiene que ver con eso, con el "ejercicio repetido hasta que la "cosa" sale prácticamente sola y sin pensar", y como siempre me ocurre, seguro que la substancia es esa, pero ESO no lo puedes poner como "traducción"...

Buscando "touch drill" en Google (y en varios más, incluso en la FAA), no sale otra cosa que esa. El "touch drill" deportivo. Por eso te decía que mires ahí, a ver si encuentras una analogía válida.


----------



## olivinha

psicutrinius said:


> Buscando "touch drill" en Google (y en varios más, incluso en la FAA), no sale otra cosa que esa. El "touch drill" deportivo. Por eso te decía que mires ahí, a ver si encuentras una analogía válida.


 
Hola. 
The closest I got in Google was this:
The checklist should include a pre-takeoff brief *touch drill*. The *touch drill* has the pilot touch each control in succession to show the proper use of the control in addition to talking about the procedure. Mastery of procedures gives the student a reservoir of confidence for more challenging situations.
With this context, would you have any idea how would you say this in Spanish?
Thanks.


----------



## psicutrinius

¿qué te parece "las prácticas de entrenamiento de los procedimientos pre-despegue deben incluir ejercicios en los que cada miembro de la tripulación simule (tocando en la secuencia adecuada cada uno de los elementos que debería accionar en el caso real) la apertura de las salidas normales y de emergencia"?.


----------



## psicutrinius

Por cierto: ¿me puedes dar el link específico en google donde encontraste eso?. Como ya te dije antes, yo solo encontré referencias deportivas...


----------



## rholt

A touch drill is going through the motions, without contact, 
other than touching or tapping. 

Maybe it should be translated as "simulacro". Forget the "touch" part?


----------



## olivinha

Pues, claro que si'. (The least I could do...)
Para hacer la bu'squeda, escribi' lo siguiente: "touch drill" pilot, y me salio' e'sto (in case you have difficulties with the direction below):
http://www.flitelite.com/isite/articleme.htm 

Por cierto, gracias por tu sugerencia.
O


----------

